# Walleye Harnesses - Hottest Colors



## Doozer (May 20, 2009)

It looks like there is a lot of interest lately in people tying their own harnesses, so I'm wondering what color combos (beads and spinners) people have the most luck with.

I tie all of my own steelhead and trout flies, so tying harnesses is a fun summer project for me. Let me know what you guys key on when you're tying your wallyeye spinners.

Thanks.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

same as spoons ,usually something w/ red,gold green purple. gold is the best during the mayfly hatch. purple comes into play later in july.


----------



## foothillb (Mar 24, 2009)

Purple has been hot since the jig bite started and continues so at least West of Lorain. Mix it with pink and you're set. Any dark color with pink for that matter.


----------

